# BVI Self Provisioning



## malyea (Aug 12, 2009)

Planning to self-provision for our Moorings charter in Feb and looking at two Road Town markets - Bobby's Market and Ample Hamper. Our first casual comparison shows that Ample Hamber is a few bucks more expensive for the same items - and Bobby's delivers free of charge for even a small order where Ample Hamper charges if order less than $125.

Any opinions on who best to use?


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Always used Bobbys even before they got online.


----------



## dongreerps (May 14, 2007)

We have used both. Ample Hamper once, Bobby's many many times. Both give excellent service. Whichever you use, it is very important to very very carefully check off everything they bring against your order list. Invariably something or two or three will be omitted. They will cheerfully go get it and bring the omitted items. We usually call Bobbi's early on the day they are to deliver, and ask them to have the deli make up sandwiches fro everything, and bring them along. It makes that first meal on board really easy.


----------

